# NM RailRunner trains to Balloon Festival this year?



## rms492 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, does anyone know if NM RailRunner (Albuquerque) will be offering trains to the Balloon Festival this year?

They have in years past, but I see nothing on their web site, nothing on their events calendar, and have been e-mailing them and no response.

This is less than six weeks away.

http://www.nmrailrunner.com/news_events.asp

http://www.balloonfiesta.com/


----------



## gswager (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, it will show soon. I'm guessing next month.

Here's the info. Scroll down to the middle of the page.


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 27, 2009)

rms492 said:


> Hello, does anyone know if NM RailRunner (Albuquerque) will be offering trains to the Balloon Festival this year?


If you haven't been there before... You will love the balloon fiesta. I have been there twice (2002 and 2004) and flown in a balloon a total of 5 times during the event.

If you have any 'fiesta' questions, let me know. FYI, I am on a balloon crew. That's how I got to fly so many times.


----------



## Dutc (Sep 28, 2010)

No, balloon fest does not run a shuttle:

Note: Rail Runner service will not be available for Balloon Fiesta this year


----------



## rrdude (Sep 28, 2010)

gswager said:


> Yes, it will show soon. I'm guessing next month.
> 
> Here's the info. Scroll down to the middle of the page.


I'm sorry, but what does Cochlear ear issues (your link) have to do with a balloon fest? Is the noise from the burners really THAT loud?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 28, 2010)

> ALBUQUERQUE INTERNATIONAL BALLOON FIESTA
> This year, there will be no special weekend train service to the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta. The New Mexico Rail Runner will run its normal weekday and weekend schedule through the month of October as is customary.


Link: http://www.nmrailrunner.com/schedule.asp

If you still want to avoid the traffic they recommend bringing one of the lest efficient vehicles known to mankind. :huh:



> Avoid the traffic. Bring your RV to the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta® and park in our RV Facilities within walking distance of the Launch Field (shuttle also available). Enjoy the convenience. Hurry and make your reservations now to assure the type of site you prefer. Our four site types include STANDARD (dry camping), PREMIUM (low pressure water and electricity with 20 Amps minimum), VIP (dry camping adjacent to the Launch Field with entry passes included) and PRESIDENT'S COMPOUND (premier sites on a bluff overlooking the Launch Field with city water pressure and 30 Amp minimum electricity).


Link: http://www.balloonfiesta.com/guest-guide/rv-information


----------



## gswager (Sep 28, 2010)

rrdude said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it will show soon. I'm guessing next month.
> ...


Oops, must be a wrong link. Way too many addresses! At least other poster has posted a correct one.


----------

